# Anyone else se stuck with inherited unsellable “valuable” dishes?



## Geezerette (Nov 3, 2021)

I inherited some Royal Doulton, Spode and other brand name dishes over 50 years ago. They were considered “valuable “ at the time. Haven’t used any of them in probably 30 years, been dragging them around the country and at my last downsizing a few years ago, took some samples and pictures around to antique and consignment places, and not a nibble.
 I’ve made up my mind they are going to be given away by the end of 2021, to charity thrift store if one would take them, and if they won’t, to the trash.
 My fantasy is I’d like to take them deep into the mountains and smash every last one of them on the rocks. 
Except then I’d feel obligated to clean up the pieces. Or Maybe throw them, one by one into a secluded dumpster.


----------



## bingo (Nov 3, 2021)

well....just set them out if possible...big FREE sign..if nobody  takes them...smash em!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve made up my mind they are going to be given away by the end of 2021, to charity thrift store if one would take them, and if they won’t, to the trash.


Charity thrift sounds better than the trash or smashing them.  Anyone in the family you could give the to?  Pass the white elephant along to the next generation?


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2021)

Free sign with the dishes on your front yard.  I'm sure there are people who could use the dishes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

I agree with donating them to a thrift store, Salvation Army, etc.  Second, as others suggested, put them out with a Free sign if you live in a private residence.  You may make someone very happy with a free gift like that.  Good luck in finding them a new home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’ve made up my mind they are going to be given away by the end of 2021, to charity thrift store if one would take them,


That's the best thing to do in my opinion, good luck.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 3, 2021)

Yup! Donate them to aq thrift shop or the Salvation Army or some such charity place that sells used items. It'll get them out of your place and someone else may find them as their treasure.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2021)

They are relics of a forgotten lifestyle and have worn out their welcome.  Take them to the nearest thrift store and be free of them.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 3, 2021)

When we were closing my late MIL's apartment, I tried to sell her goopd china to Replabements LTD. It would have cost me more to ship them than I would get paid.
My sis has the same problem with her Wedgewood collection. I see the pieces on eBay for $10 or so.
Geezer, have you looked on eBay??
I was fortunate enough to find a lady at work who took all our Noritake china. She said it was the first time in her life she had a matched set of china


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 3, 2021)

I am sure the single parent resource centre would be very happy with a donation such as yours and much needed.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Even though Millennials seem to love old stuff, they aren't in the market for old china.  When we sold my mother's house we had an "open house" where people could buy whatever they wanted for Pennies on the Dollar.  Goodbye, china!


----------



## Judycat (Nov 3, 2021)

Bury them. They will be dug up by puzzled, off-world archeologists who will think they must have been hats or some such.


----------



## jujube (Nov 3, 2021)

I just passed on a massive set of expensive dishes to my granddaughter, who just bought a huge house.  She was glad to get them (at least she was polite enough to pretend) and has the room to store them.  

I told her I didn't care what she did with them; just don't tell me about it and I won't ask.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 3, 2021)

I can only think of Hyacinth Bucket from Keeping Up Appearances when I hear the name Royal Doulton.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2021)

I have three sets all boxed and ready to go.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 4, 2021)

I've got some Belleek cups and saucers and pitchers and other stuff.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 4, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I've got some Belleek cups and saucers and pitchers and other stuff.View attachment 192827


I saw some just like this in our Salvation Army store here.  There were people buying them.  I don't remember the price as that was a few years ago.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 4, 2021)

I have  set  for 12 that were my mothers , some  flowered  plates I bought at an estate sale &  some Royal Doulton,  rose pattern.

Hope that daughter in law & perhaps  couple of the grand  girls will take some of them.
Otherwise  can see them being used for target practice.


----------



## Jules (Nov 4, 2021)

Often at garage sales, shoppers could buy a complete set of 12 for less money than a new no-name set in a store.  

Most good china isn’t designed to go through the dishwasher.  I don’t want it.


----------



## Shero (Nov 4, 2021)

They will be very welcome at the next Greek wedding you attend!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2021)

I passed along many sets of my mother's fine china to her grands and family friends.  Anything left got donated.  
I kept her 16 large Villeroy & Boch dinner plates to use for Christmas and other special occasions (donated the matching cups and saucers).   Before bringing those home I passed along my own fine china - full set for 16 - to a grand niece who was thrilled to get it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I passed along many sets of my mother's fine china to her grands and family friends.  Anything left got donated.
> I kept her 16 large Villeroy & Boch dinner plates to use for Christmas and other special occasions (donated the matching cups and saucers).   Before bringing those home I passed along my own fine china - full set for 16 - to a grand niece who was thrilled to get it.


Could your grand niece use three more sets?


----------



## bowmore (Nov 5, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I've got some Belleek cups and saucers and pitchers and other stuff.View attachment 192827


$30 at replacements LTD


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 5, 2021)

My wife has recieved and bought old timey dishes and such things. We use them to eat on and drink out of till the chip or break then toss them out.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2021)

I tried to talk my o/h to keep and use his mother's 12 place setting of Royal Doulton and donate our Mikasa dinnerware .. no go. We donated it all, plus matching casserole dishes/platters to Goodwill. 

Daughter did not want it, but kept several china cups/saucers, vintage glass dessert plates & silver set and one silver tray.


----------



## Elia (Nov 5, 2021)

This is a page out of my playbook ... wondering what to do with my Grandmother's "for company" dishes.  Thanks to all for the little push to donate them to a thrift store.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 5, 2021)

*Yes.. being the only girl, I got my mom's "good" china.   My brother had purchased and was living in our family home, and the china stayed boxed up in the basement.  I was not interested in the set, lived in an apartment at the time (so no storage space) and I wanted no part of keeping the set.  
I caught a lot of flack from some family members for my lack of interest.  But when my brother was selling the house, I finally convinced him to let it go. He sold them, gave me the money and all was good.  I do not regret not keeping it.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't get me started.....!


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah, donate them, less of a mess.
I inherited my nan's crystal ware, I still use them, they will be going to my youngest son.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2021)

Elia said:


> This is a page out of my playbook ... wondering what to do with my Grandmother's "for company" dishes.  Thanks to all for the little push to donate them to a thrift store.


There are many people who have never been able to afford good china, so, I hope our donation made someone happy to purchase them. There is always the chance that a dealer bought them .. in which case, I hope they were sold at a reasonable price.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2021)

Pinky said:


> *There are many people who have never been able to afford good china, so, I hope our donation made someone happy *to purchase them. There is always the chance that a dealer bought them .. in which case, I hope they were sold at a reasonable price.


That is my hesitation in getting rid of the three sets that I have.

I would give them to anyone that would like to use and enjoy them.

On the other hand, if someone buys them from an antique dealer they may be more likely to take care of them.  Maybe it would be a win win to give them to a dealer and let them find a good home for them.

Definitely a First World _storm in a teacup!_


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't know why people don't use the "good" dishes. What a waste of money. They stay in a box all year.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2021)

It's like my "good" dress when I was a kid. Never allowed to wear it bacause it was "my good dress". Then I grew out of it, so how did that do anyone any good?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 5, 2021)

debodun said:


> It's like my "good" dress when I was a kid. Never allowed to wear it bacause it was "my good dress". Then I grew out of it, so how did that do anyone any good?


You, too? My aunt made me a white organdy pinafore that she trimmed with ivy embroidered in green satin thread. Oh, my, I loved that pinafore! Was only allowed to wear it twice before it was outgrown She also gave me white patent Mary Janes that I only got to wear when wearing the pinafore.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I don't know why people don't use the "good" dishes. What a waste of money. They stay in a box all year.


I agree- My late mom used to say,"You are your own best company"


----------



## Nathan (Nov 5, 2021)

My wife the packrat collector has a fortune in antique china that isn't worth a plug nickel.   Maybe be worth millions $$ in a couple centuries, but a bit late to matter by then.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 5, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Bury them. They will be dug up by puzzled, off-world archeologists who will think they must have been hats or some such.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2021)

Liberty said:


> I've got some Belleek cups and saucers and pitchers and other stuff.View attachment 192827


I love Beleek.  I still have some.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2021)

Sadly, so many collectables of yesteryear are now trash to the modern generations. I haven't really collected any china other than my Beleek which is something I use rather than collect.  But I have a terrific collection of David Winter houses and also light houses from all over the world.  My late daughter in law thought they were nothing but a dust collecting waste.  She was not alone I have learned.  I also have quite a collection of Santa Claus figurines that I displayed over the holidays along with the Creche. Kids loved them both.


----------



## Jules (Nov 5, 2021)

One DD got my mother’s dishes.  We pulled them out for Christmas one year.  There were enough people to help with the dishes and everything was put away quickly.  Too bad they can’t go through the dishwasher.  Probably never used again.  

I have the silverware and some of my own.  Occasionally I’ll use some for desserts.  If only it didn’t have to be washed by hand.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 6, 2021)

No problem, everything comes around...the parents of this next generation will wonder why their kids love doilies and Early American or Late Salvation Army furniture styling. Just gotta wait long enough.  Everything old is new again, huh.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I don't know why people don't use the "good" dishes. What a waste of money. They stay in a box all year.


Can't speak for others, but I don't want to chip my set with regular use.  They're too big for the dishwasher (and the DW might crack,craze or discolor the finish), and I consider them "special" so I reserve them for special occasions.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Can't speak for others, but I don't want to chip my set with regular use.  They're too big for the dishwasher (and the DW might crack,craze or discolor the finish), and I consider them "special" so I reserve them for special occasions.


Too big for the DW? Oh hell no...reserve them for special occasions.


----------

